# Original PSB Apha series



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going back a few years so anyone with experience of the original PSB Alphas that came with a 6.5" woofer and 0.5" dome and non removal grill please chime in. I'm building a 2nd HT system and I traded a Blackberry phone for a pair of PSB Alphas as described above. I'm looking for a matching center channel. Did PS make a matching center channel using the same drivers of the Alpha?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure, but would imagine (no pun intended) any generation of Alpha would be a good match.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking to pick this one up; PSB 100C for around that price. Thoughts?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/...0c/1002147861?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

3dbinCanada said:


> Looking to pick this one up; PSB 100C for around that price. Thoughts?


That would be your best bet - and the tweeter looks about right, for a close timbre.

I would say - go for it.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> That would be your best bet - and the tweeter looks about right, for a close timbre.
> 
> I would say - go for it.


I did :bigsmile:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I modded some old BTech speaker stands (platform wasn't sturdy enough to hold the Alphas) using Simpson Ties from Home Depot and I got the Alphas out of the cabinet.. sounds much better now.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*PSB 400 for $50*

Does the dust cap being dented in like that affect the sound?











I wonder if they would be considered a significant upgrade from the original Alphas?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, dented dust caps can affect the sound depending on how the driver was designed. Whether or not its enough for you to notice is another question.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Dust caps can be pulled out most come out easy. start with a low tack tape like cheap masking tape lightly press the tape into the dented area. then pull.... Do so slowly if it sticks enough to pull the cone up it works if not move to another tape.. Trial and error. 

I have had hundreds of speakers in my house and my daughter only ever touched them one time.In that one time she walked down the hall way and pushed in 4 dust caps... Getting ready for a DIY event I held. So I soon figured out what to do.Besides a few assembly errors from time to time.

There is many ways to get the dust cap up... Google.

Those PSB's I had all the same with Alph minis as rears.And I use the minis in my HT right now with modified crossovers. PSB used electri cap with a iron core 24g inductor in the Alpha minis.I designed a new crossover as I use the minis upfiring to the ceiling.

Well worth it for the money...


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm picking up a pair of used Alpha Mites to timber match the Alphas and center channel as well as a pair of used stands for my secondary system


----------

